# Couple having sex against window fall to their deaths



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

A steamy lovemaking session turned tragic after a couple in China reportedly fell out of a window to their deaths, The Sun reports. The lovebirds from Wuhan, central China, were having sex against a glass pane when the poorly constructed window broke under the weight of their passion.
Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/couple-sex-window-fall-deaths-report-article-1.1385151
I guess they went out with a bang.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

right.as.rain said:


> I guess they went out with a bang.


Shit. When I saw the title I knew my response and you beat me to it. Well played my ma'am


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good sales pitch

_and that's why we only use Anderson windows  _


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

"I cwummmmmmmmmmiiiiinnnnnnnggggggggggggggggggggg"


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

This will certainly make for an interesting wake and inspiring eulogies all around


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> I guess they went out with a bang.


More like a splat...


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Poor bastards didn't know if they were coming or going...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Poor bastards didn't know if they were coming or going...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

pahapoika said:


> Sounds like a good sales pitch
> 
> _and that's why we only use Anderson windows  _


Hubby and I had all the windows replaced right after we bought our townhouse... double pane is the safest way to go. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Graphic user interface is desktop accessible without the Windows download.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Lol JAP . . .


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I sure hope that piece of ass, ooops, I mean glass, was worth it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guard Hard (Sep 26, 2010)

Did they miss the sign?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"I tink I fawing fo yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" splat.

Bottom line, buy MADE IN AMERICA windows from JB Sash and Door; the WINDOW boys!


----------

